# WNY plowing, pics + vid



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Plowing, um, last night I think. Days have kinda blended together, haha.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Loads of fun. Been out way too long.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

What in the sam hell are you listening to? Sounds like a trance. That would put me to sleep.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

looks like money making weather keep them coming


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks good did you plow with the big dump yet?


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

The music is whatever was on XM's Chill channel. One of my favorite stations while plowing.

And no, haven't plowed with the dump yet. I got it stuck just trying to drive it through the parking lot, haha. I need to find a place to buy a few tons of sand or something or weight.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

call buffalo crushed stone. Pea gravel is like $13 a ton picked up. Dont use sand it holds the moisture and will rot the body out.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This was a joyous weekend for plowing. Ended up with 10 inches on Fri.12/19 plowed 20 hrs straight.Then Sun it was snowing and the wind was blowing so hard you couldn't see the back of the plow lights on the truck.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

yea all the past week seems to have blended together. seems there were alot of contractors around here who could not cut it with a few maintence companys and i got a lot of extra work. i also ended up plowing a khols parking lot with just my pickup and my oneton dump. wesport

going back to sleep until tomorrow


----------

